# Sad story of the day.



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

So my best friend of 25 years calls me saying he's going out of town for a week and would feel better having a gun. He wanted to know if he could borrow a pistol. Since I regularly carry my other hand guns, I agreed to let him borrow my Springfield MC Operator. This guy's been like a brother to me since we were 5 years old and he served our country in Iraq. No cause for concern, right? That week has turned into 2 weeks. On day 8, he assured me he was coming home the next day. Day 10: coming home the next day. Day 11: no answer. Day 12: no answer. Still no answer as I'm typing this. In my research (talking with his family and people who know him), it's been discovered that he's developed a drug dependency (what?). I'm beginning to suspect he never left town. I drove past his gf's house and she's clearly home (he claimed she went with him). His car is in his driveway but no one answers. He's probably staying at her house. This all is just mind-boggling. The results of banging on the door of a drug addict demanding my gun has CNN story written all over it. This definitely has me thinking of who a person can trust. I'm thinking it's in the local pawn shop and he's stalling until he gets the money to get it out of pawn. In my eyes, it's stolen. But in the eyes of the law, it's just my word against his. He can say I gave it to him. I have the NRA insurance but I'm not sure how that would work here.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

Honestly. Giving your gun to anyone is the first mistake.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You may want to look into this and make a police report... a gun registered to you is on the street. If your lucky its in a pawn shop that will sell it back to you.... or worst case, it was used in a straight up trade for drugs which means another gun is out there.

Making a report will at least put your firearms serial # in the database in case it is used in a crime or found during a traffic stop.

Just some advise from a Cop... this happens a lot.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Hooooooooooooo Boy!:smt117


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I almost had the same thing happen to me but I refused to loan my gun out. Thank God cause later down the road the guy admitted he would have stolen it. People rarely think highly of your friendship when it comes to getting something they want from you. You should call the cops and make a report at least and then call the NRA.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I would give the good old buddy one last chance to do the right thing and fess up about it...then go to the cops if he doesn't.

I have only ever loaned out a gun once...it was to my brother in law's brother....who is a cop. He 'signed it out' and then back in to me. I had his signature and photocopy of his drivers licence that he took possession of the firearm. Like I said, he is a cop though. 

I understand your wanting to help a friend but this was a mistake and you need to correct it asap.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I was able to get it back this morning with some persuasion. Apparently he doesn't want to go to jail or have his mommy disappointed in him (sad that the call to his mother did it). I guess he has some real issues that I wasn't aware of. I believe that if there's someone in my life that I can't trust with a firearm, that person shouldn't be in my life. He no longer is and hopefully, he gets the help he needs.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Well...THAT sucks. Losing a friend is never good and doubly bad that it had to happen this way. All you can do is dust off, regroup and move on. :smt022


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

acepilot said:


> Well...THAT sucks. Losing a friend is never good and doubly bad that it had to happen this way. All you can do is dust off, regroup and move on. :smt022


:thumbup:


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

glad you got it settled. sorry you had to deal with it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't loan out guns to friends or family.

When it comes to family, I make sure that they have one of their own.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

paratrooper said:


> I don't loan out guns to friends or family.
> 
> When it comes to family, I make sure that they have one of their own.


Yes, I will sell a gun to someone and even agree buy it back at a later date if they no longer want it, but never simply loan!


----------



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> I was able to get it back this morning with some persuasion. Apparently he doesn't want to go to jail or have his mommy disappointed in him (sad that the call to his mother did it). I guess he has some real issues that I wasn't aware of. I believe that if there's someone in my life that I can't trust with a firearm, that person shouldn't be in my life. He no longer is and hopefully, he gets the help he needs.


Isn't it illegal to give guns to anybody without some sort of paperwork? If lets say he committed a crime with your gun or even get stopped by the police without a CCW or OC wouldn't YOU be in trouble?


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

CrackEfron said:


> Isn't it illegal to give guns to anybody without some sort of paperwork? If lets say he committed a crime with your gun or even get stopped by the police without a CCW or OC wouldn't YOU be in trouble?


Registration between private parties doesn't exist, at least not in my state. I'm not sure how I would've gotten in trouble.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> Registration between private parties doesn't exist, at least not in my state. I'm not sure how I would've gotten in trouble.


That is something that will vary greatly from state to state. Here in North Carolina it is illegal to take possession a handgun without a permit. The only place a handgun can be loaned or rented is on premises of the owner of the handgun. If it leaves your place a permit is required.


> Under North Carolina law, it is unlawful for any person, firm, or corporation to sell, give away, transfer, purchase, or receive, at any place in the state, any pistol, unless the purchaser or receiver has first obtained a license or permit to receive such a pistol by the sheriff of the county where the purchaser or receiver resides, or the purchaser or receiver possesses a valid North Carolina-issued concealed carry permit. This requirement to obtain a permit prior to the transfer of a pistol applies not only to a commercial transaction typically at a sporting goods store but also between private individuals or companies throughout North Carolina. _N.C. Gen. Stat. § 14-402(.)_


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Couch Potato said:


> That is something that will vary greatly from state to state. Here in North Carolina it is illegal to take possession a handgun without a permit. The only place a handgun can be loaned or rented is on premises of the owner of the handgun. If it leaves your place a permit is required.


This is all very true, but that wasn't the issue. I was talking registration. He has a concealed carry permit.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Maybe I didn't make myself clear enough in my original post. I was never worried about the legality of the transaction. I did everything legal. I was worried about not getting my $1300 1911 back lol.


----------

